
Ask HN: How did you deal with your last existential crisis? - rblion
I just turned 28 today. I&#x27;ve been through a lot in my life and made the most of it. I didn&#x27;t become the world-changing maverick I thought I could at 17 but I also didn&#x27;t die of a drug overdose either. I&#x27;m at 8 months without a drop of alcohol and since then I&#x27;ve also let go of weed, cigarettes, and meat.<p>I could get long-winded and bore you with a self-indulging pity party but I&#x27;d rather listen and learn today. I know this is HACKER NEWS but there are a lot of people here who have lived a lot of life and have wisdom to share.
======
casi
I went through a long period of feeling lost. The two things I found really
helped me.

Buy a musical instrument and learn to play it, don't have to be amazing at it
just make sounds and have fun. I can get sit for hours playing along to
records. I now buy a new instrument every couple of years. Last year was year
of the clarinet, this year is year of the zither. You can get lots of second
hand instruments on ebay for the price of a playstation game, look after them
and they will last a lifetime or more.

Read books. Any books. Find a local library and its free! (I use my old
university library). I find I get absorbed into topics and these seem to
direct my work. You think about something and then you start to see it more
and more, you meet people who are also interested in those things and decided
to work together, you find community you can contribute to.

